
The big puzzle in economics today: why is the economy growing so slowly? - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2016/8/1/12131216/theories-gdp-growth-slow
======
aurizon
As China increases their creative capability they are increasingly capable of
matching US products at higher and higher levels. They started with dollar
store stuff, made cheap, sold cheap - but now it is made better and the range
of products that attack US products is moving upmarket from the dollar stores
to all level of technology - bar none. IP protected items, movies, designs,
trademarked, patented etc are gaining fewer premium dollars every year. Costs
of city and state unions ratchet up inexorably, same with the manufacturing
unions. How soon before China has a well designed car that will kick the snot
out of what Detroit makes? (as if the unions have not already nearly killed US
cars and Detroit)

